

Neil deGrasse: Books every intelligent person should read - erikj54
http://www.openculture.com/2011/12/neil_degrasse_tyson_8_books_every_intelligent_person_should_read.html/

======
cageface
Was this list compiled 100 years ago? Surely there must now be better
introductions to evolution, philosophy, economics, politics, physics etc. than
these original texts.

~~~
bunderbunder
Well, it's a list of free e-books. 100 years is approximately how long it
takes for a work of literature to fall into the public domain.

------
zeroonetwothree
I've read only 1 of those (out of 500+ books I've read). Oh well, I guess I'm
not intelligent.

~~~
tzs
It's a list of books you should read, not a list of books you should have
already read, so you've still got time to qualify. :-)

------
forensic
Thats a sad list. Provocative, political, vapid, with empty moralizing tacked
for the sake of symmetry not substance.

Another depressing display of the intellectual poverty of pop science.

